# What did Santa bring you this morning?



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ant a poor result at home, just a lot of deer droppings on the grass and a note "where's the f*** chimney. santa"

But know there are lip grippers at another venue where the mob are waiting.

Enjoy your day mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Got a downrigger (Attwood min-troll, weight and clip), a couple of better clips and a small book on downrigging. How did she know what to buy? 

Ready to take on the kings now


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pressy Dave 

Richo, bloody classic mate.

Nothing fishing related yet, but I did get a T-Shirt "I live with fear, but sometimes she let's out to go fishing."


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Nothing fishing related for me this morning.....

Although it is my birthday tomorrow.....and Santa give me a hot tip that I have a nice new combo coming my way.

Shimano Snapper Raider 7'6" 5-8kg, with a Daiwa Capricon 4000 series reel spooled with 20lb fireline  woot!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't spoil it, it's still the eve!

Merry Christmas.

Z


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I got a Berkley rod holder from my dear ol' mother, I wonder who told her I wanted one. Now I have to fit it to the kayak, I always fret when there is a need to drill into the yak. I've sat in the yak to get the desired position and then checked that the holder bracket will clear the roof racks. I also checked out the pictures of Peril's Cobra PF and I reckon he's got it right.

Brian 
Cobra PF


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

yaker said:


> Also got wifely permission to attend Anaconda's Boxing Day sale


I might see you there Tony 
My b'day next week too, so I'll be looking to point the betterhalf in the right direction for something there. Light weight camping gear sounds like a good choice. 8)


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Enviro net, 4 beautiful micro mullet, 6lb fireline, an iceKool cooler, and a berkley SP kit with vid & line cutters. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

santa left us a new fishing rod each....... and in time too and had to try it this arvo......rods are Gloomis HSR 900.... yee haa.... good for the big flatty and salmon here


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so stoked guys 
I managed a lowrance x50 sounder.

those bass better watch out now hehe


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I was very lucky and got the Olympus waterproof camera that I asked for. 725 model.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I got a new bilge pump from pop and a cut-away knife and safety (360) light from mom. Oh and a new pliers with lanyard and leash, too. Not that I ever have a problem losing pliers overboard. Heh

I got a ton of swimbaits for pop from Santa, so I'm sure he'll share some of those beauts. Mom just got the poly tech-wear layers--she does her paddling in the N, touring on Lake Superior. Nuts, I say.

I should be on the water by next Sat, by yak. By boat, tomorrow. Brrr, frost in the mornings!

Happy Boxing Day,
Remember the wave.

Z


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

What a great girlfriend i have - 
new garmin 140 sounder and turbo fins for the hobie! i reckon ive got a keeper (GF that is :lol: )

Merry Xmas to all and a Happy New Year!


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

supposed to get it on christmas :lol:

couldnt help my self had to take it out just a cople days earliar:  i got a hobie sports fisherman and on christmas got 2 new penn accord fishing reels to go with it gota. love the missus

hope every one has a happynew year

cheers mik


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Got an Eagle Cuda 242 Fishfinder and helped myself to some SP's and Minnow lures too  
Have to to check out the rigged yaks section now and work out the best way to mount the unit and the tranny and battery :?

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

How much heaven am i in, got a $200 gift voucher for BCF, I'll try not to buy all the jures in the shop.

Cheers Dave


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Managed a little Scotty downrigger for the Hobie from Santa. Its already mounted and ready to go. Roll on the holidays! Steve.


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i got a dagger drifter, a deck bag, a spray skirt, a camping chasir with bag underneath, first aid kit, $100 for christmas. For my birthday which was yesterday i got a 20ltr drybag, a small dry bag pouch kinda thing, $100 and ive got more to get off my reletives this week hehehe

Jay


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jay , you have done very well , you must be a good bloke to have a birthday yesterday , mine is today, 67 candles to blow out , i must be related to Richo because we are now twins


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought that I received a couple of spinner baits, however she thought that they looked quite pretty. Maybe I could borrow them back every so often?


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Lucky enough to get a GPS for christmas... I was wandering around the yard like a lost sould for most of the day. Neighbours must have thought I'd flipped.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm, in hindsight I didn't put a lot of thought into it.

1) He never caught the fish he was after.
2) The fish he was chasing ate him for breakfast.

However, I must admit that there have been times on the water (when the anchor isn't holding) that my mood is very similar.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

His first entrance at the community meeting is fantastic. Everyone is hysterical for half an hour. He just sits at the back silently, waits til they run out of puff - and then runs his fingernails right down the middle of the blackboard. Fantastic! Best entrance in a film since Robocop.


----------

